# Opening Chokes



## 7dawg9 (Jan 29, 2019)

I've been looking for a 16 ga SxS to use as a dedicated dove gun. I'd like the chokes M/M. Most of the guns I'm looking at are M/F or F/F. I know I could buy a new gun and get an extra M tube, but I want an old gun. My questions are 1) about how much would this cost, and 2) any recommendations on a good smith to do it? I'm in Atlanta, but don't mind traveling.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 29, 2019)

I’ll be watching this thread as I passed on a couple sxs 20 gauges recently that were full full.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Jan 29, 2019)

trad bow said:


> I’ll be watching this thread as I passed on a couple sxs 20 gauges recently that were full full.


I posted this question in Shotgun World and have several positive responses. I now need a recommendation as to where to get it done here.


----------



## killerv (Jan 29, 2019)

Can contact Larry Brewer from Ocmulgee Gun Glub in Macon, he does a lot of shotgun work.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 29, 2019)

There is only ONE gunsmith you can trust to get it right on a sxs here in GA. Bill Schwarz in East  Elijay. He is the consummate expert on all classic (ie: vintage) firearms . He is the only gunsmith that can do the job correctly. It takes the proper equipment used in the proper manner to get that job done RIGHT.  If not, your sxs is pretty much ruined.

Bill has rebored three LC Smiths for me, as well as glass bedding the actions for added strength. He’s also restored a 1907 Colt SAA for me, as well as others. He’s the only man I trust to get it right.


----------



## weagle (Jan 29, 2019)

I use Mike Orlenes.  He is very good, affordably priced and also very fast, usually less than 2 weeks.  He's done about 10 guns for me.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 7, 2019)

You can do it yourself. All you need is a brake cylinder hone and something to measure with. Caliper is plenty close for a choke. If you are not comfortable with that, might as well contact Len Evans III @ Evans Tool & Die in Conyers. He's a world class skeet and trap shooter, has every trophy in the book. While you have it there, might as well get it ported and the forcing cone tapered.

He only needs the barrel(s). No transfer needed. I've known him 35+ years. He's the best "shotgun" smith there is. Period.

Call the die shop main number. 770 922 3480. Ask for Len. They will ask why as he runs part of the business. Just say "I need him to do a shotgun barrel" and he'll pick right up.


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 8, 2019)

1+ on Len.  He's done 2  Fox Sterlingworths, both 1928 era, and an older model Winchester 101 for me. Both chokes and forcing cones..... all good.

Elkbane


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 10, 2019)

There's more than 1 man to get the job done right I assure you.  More than 1 can be trusted to do the job correctly, more than 1 have the right tools and equipment.  One I can think of is the gun doc in toccoa .  Curtis  Wilbanks is his name


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 11, 2019)

Big7 said:


> You can do it yourself. All you need is a brake cylinder hone and something to measure with. Caliper is plenty close for a choke. If you are not comfortable with that, might as well contact Len Evans III @ Evans Tool & Die in Conyers. He's a world class skeet and trap shooter, has every trophy in the book. While you have it there, might as well get it ported and the forcing cone tapered.
> 
> He only needs the barrel(s). No transfer needed. I've known him 35+ years. He's the best "shotgun" smith there is. Period.
> 
> Call the die shop main number. 770 922 3480. Ask for Len. They will ask why as he runs part of the business. Just say "I need him to do a shotgun barrel" and he'll pick right up.



THE fastest way to ruin a barrel and it’s choke is to use a brake cylinder hone inserted from the front end of the barrel. Unless you can perfectly center the hone, and keep it perfectly centered, you will soon be shooting patterns wide right, too high, or whatever. Folks like Briley, etc (including Bill Shwartz I mentioned in a previous post) all regulate their chokes with machinery that keeps things centered, drilling/honing from the back of the barrel. That’s the only way to ensure things stay straight and truly in line with the bore.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 11, 2019)

godogs57

Would you mind telling us what you do for a living?

You evidently don't know much about chokes, hones, honing or measuring.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Feb 12, 2019)

I know each barrel will have to be individually measured, but generally speaking, would a barrel fixed at IC have enough thickness to be threaded for a choke ?


----------



## Clemson (Feb 13, 2019)

7dawg9 said:


> I know each barrel will have to be individually measured, but generally speaking, would a barrel fixed at IC have enough thickness to be threaded for a choke ?



Yes.  Generally all the choke is removed before reaming the choke recess and tapping the threads.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 14, 2019)

Big7 said:


> godogs57
> 
> Would you mind telling us what you do for a living?
> 
> You evidently don't know much about chokes, hones, honing or measuring.



Have at it. Call either of these folks when you finish and they can get it back to shooting straight for ya. 

Bill Schwarz 706  276 7668
Briley chokes 713 932 6995


----------

